
How to prepare for a job interview - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/how-prepare-job-interview-internet-company
======
kkshah93
Great article, but it seemed like a lot of the suggestions were old school
techniques. I think to land a job now a days, you need to think outside the
box and go beyond those simple variables.

